# Suche Webgalerie für Photoshop



## berlinstaff (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen ich suche eine bestimmte Webgalerie die so aussehen soll wie diese...

http://www.berlin4fun.com/galleries...A8B8476&us=55A3KDFvA84I8C9E655A3KR&skin=style

vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand helfen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Mai 2005)

Das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder? WAS genau möchtest Du?
Ein Galeriescript für PHP? Das ist nämlich die Beispielseite - ein ASP-Script. Also möchtest Du etwas für Photoshop das eine Galerie erstellt? Ein Plugin das eine Übersicht erstellt?

Bitte nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen lassen. Unsere Kristallkugeln sind gerade durch eine Rückrufaktion beim Hersteller und werden repariert - wir konnten nicht ALLE fremden Gedanken lesen ...


----------



## berlinstaff (10. Mai 2005)

Ja genau ich möchte genau diese Galerie die dort zu sehen ist als Vorlage für PS haben da mir diese da sehr gut gefällt nur leider weiß ich nicht wo ich sowas her bekomme...

Danke


----------



## McAce (10. Mai 2005)

Wie meinst du das für PS haben?

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht was da von uns willst?


----------



## c2uk (10. Mai 2005)

Genau so etwas wie dort wirst Du nicht für Photoshop bekommen. Du stellst Dir die Sache leider viel zu einfach vor.

Frage Dich selber was Du wirklich brauchst (Kommentarfunktion, möchtest Du die Bilder einfach nur uploaden können und das Script übernimmt den Rest... => etwas dynamisches).

und auch was Du zur Verfügung hast: Unterstützt Dein Webspace z.B. php/MySQL oder asp/MS SQL oder ähnliches?

Und wie lernbereit bist Du und wieviel Zeit möchtest Du in das ganze stecken, wie regelmäßig kommen neue Bilder hinzu, für was brauchst Du das ganze überhaupt...

All das sind Fragen, die Du Dir vorher mal beantworten solltest, und auch teilweise hier erklären sollst, damit Dir geholfen werden kann.


----------



## berlinstaff (10. Mai 2005)

Also mein server unterstüzt php/mySQL

Und was ich brauche: Ich brauche keine komentarfunktion sondern nur die bilder
Kommt drauf an wie viel ich lernen muss, Bilder kommen regelmäßig


----------



## c2uk (10. Mai 2005)

Es gibt zwar sicher irgendwo Photoshop PlugIns, die Dir dann auch eine statische Seite mit Bildern erstellen, aber schau Dir auch mal folgende zwei Webgalerien an:

http://coppermine.sourceforge.net/
http://gallery.menalto.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=index

Ich habe keine von beiden bisher ausprobiert, je nachdem müsstest Du die Bilder noch per Photoshop vorher in eine entsprechende Größe verkleinern (die Thumbnails generieren diese aber selber), das würde per Aktion/Stapelverabeitung gehen => einfach mal danach im Forum suchen.


----------



## Leola13 (10. Mai 2005)

Hai,

Bildergalerie leicht gemacht ! Ohne PS, mit Thumbs. KLICK 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Mai 2005)

berlinstaff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja genau ich möchte genau diese Galerie die dort zu sehen ist als Vorlage für PS haben da mir diese da sehr gut gefällt nur leider weiß ich nicht wo ich sowas her bekomme...



Entschuldige bitte, wir haben wohl ein Kommunikationsproblem.
Es kommt nicht genau an was Du überhaupt *willst *...



> Ja genau ich möchte genau diese Galerie die dort zu sehen ist als Vorlage für PS haben


a) Die Galerie ist ein (oder viele) Script(s) auf dem Server.
b) Photoshop ist ein Programm auf Deinem PC

Wenn ich dem Thread folge, möchtest Du bloss ein Galeriescript für die Homepage haben, oder? Was hat Photoshop damit zu tun?

Wenn Du bloss ein Programm möchtest, das Dir die Galerie automatisch erstellt gibt es mehrere Wege, die unterschiedlich sind und nichts miteinander zu tun haben.

- Webbasiert (serverside)
Wie schon aufgeführt gibt es viele Galeriescripts für den Server

- Anwendung (lokal)
Wie Leola13 schon empfohlen hat gibt es Programme die Dir Thumbnailgalerien erstellen - und viele sind freeware: wie z. B. xnview und (wie bereits erwähnt) jalbum


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

Also ich verstehe das ganze doch etwas anders:
Wer ein HTML-Programm hat und sich ein wenig darin auskennt, kann sich die vorh. Web-Fotogalerien in Photoshop umschreiben.
Ich habe das ab und an getan und mache das noch – obwohl mein Wissen in HTML ziemlich mies ist. Mit ein bisschen Logig und probieren bekommt man das hin. 
Hat dann den Vorteil, das eine Fix-Und-Fertig-Webseite ganz nach eigenen Wünschen und Vorstellungen über das Automatisieren aus Photoshop herausläuft.

@berlinstaff
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass dir jemand so etwas hier einfach so erstellt.
Probier es doch selbst – je besser deine Kenntnisse in HTML, desto einfacher ist es für dich.
Nimm eine Vorlage aus der Webfotogalerie, die annähernd rankommt an deine Vorstellungen, kopiere diese unter neuem Namen und öffne das ganze im HTML-Programm. Dann kannst du nach belieben Abstände, Rahmen, Hintergründe, Größen – naja eigentlich fast alles ändern.
Und diese geänderte Version sollt in dem WebVorlagenordner von PS stehen und dann kannst du diese über das Automatisieren aufrufen.

Ich glaube die Fotogalerie "Tabelle" ist so ziemlich was du willst. Speichere dir in den Ordner dort ein anderes Hintergrundbild und vielleicht bist du dann schon zufrieden. Lösche die Adobe-Photoshop-Bannerzeile aus der HTML-Datei am besten gleich raus.

Meggie


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> a) Die Galerie ist ein (oder viele) Script(s) auf dem Server.
> b) Photoshop ist ein Programm auf Deinem PC



Ich denke nicht, dass die Web-Fotogalerie von PS ein Skript ist.
Diese kann man einfach sogar im Editor öffnen und bei entsprechendem Wissen dort ändern. Nocazu sind in diesen Ordnern images, die jederzeit austauschbar sind.

Skripte stehen an anderer Stelle in PS und gibt es erst ab PS CS

Meggie


----------



## c2uk (11. Mai 2005)

MeggieX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, dass die Web-Fotogalerie von PS ein Skript ist.
> Diese kann man einfach sogar im Editor öffnen und bei entsprechendem Wissen dort ändern. Nocazu sind in diesen Ordnern images, die jederzeit austauschbar sind.
> 
> Skripte stehen an anderer Stelle in PS und gibt es erst ab PS CS
> ...



Neurodeamon meint auch nicht die Web-Fotogalerie von PS sondern die Galerie, die berlinstaff als Beispiel hier gebracht hat, denn wie er selbst gesagt hat will er eine solche. Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass Du genau eine solche (Kommentarfunktion will er zwar dann doch nicht, aber dynamisch und mit Datenbankanbindung) mit der in PS integrierten Web Photo Gallery so einfach erstellen kannst.

Aber vielleicht reicht ihm diese tatsächlich, zu finden ist diese unter File > Automated > Web Photo Gallery (bzw. in Deutsch eventuell Datei > Automatisiert > Webfotogalerie)


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

Also, wie gesagt, mein HTML-Wissen ist nicht so toll, aber ich sehe aus meiner Sicht nichts, was nicht einbindbar ist.
Man braucht doch eigentlich nur die jeweilige IndexPage.htm und SubPage.htm entsprechend "aufrüsten" und in den Image-Ordner eigene *jpg sowie eigene *.gif Dateien kopieren.
Man kann wirklich fast alles einbinden. Ich hab da z.B. auf der Index auch einen Counter. Warum sollten dann auf der SubPage keine Kommentare gehen?

Meggie


----------



## Leola13 (11. Mai 2005)

Hai,

hier sind die Kommentare der Betrachter gemeint, d.h. es können von denjenigen, die die Bilder anschauen z.B. Bewertungen abgegeben werden.

... aber das will er ja nicht. 

...  aber dann passt das Beispiel nicht.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## c2uk (11. Mai 2005)

Es geht hier nicht um HTML Wissen, sondern um serverseitige Programmiersprachen in Kombination mit einer Datenbank und somit dynamischen Seiten (wie gesagt die Kommentarfunktion ist ihm ja eigentlich dann doch nicht so wichtig, und trotzdem werden die Seiten mit Hilfe von ASP und sicher auch Informationen aus einer Datenbank erstellt). Ich bezweifle, dass man das so _einfach_ wie Du es Dir denkst mit der bei Photoshop bereitgestellten Webfotogalerie hinbekommt. Da sind die von mir erwähnten Galeriescripts einfacher. 

HTML ist statisch, aber wenn ihm eine statische Galerie ausreicht, dann kann man es auch mit der von PS bereitgestellten Webfotogalerie machen, oder eben mit JAlbum, das Leola13 genannt hat (xnview von Neurdeamon habe ich selbst noch nicht benutzt).


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> hier sind die Kommentare der Betrachter gemeint, d.h. es können von denjenigen, die die Bilder anschauen z.B. Bewertungen abgegeben werden.
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe dich nicht
Welches Beispiel passt dann nicht? OriginalVorschau der zitierten Webseite oder die Vorlage Tabelle der Web-Fotogalerie?
Auf dem Original der Web-Fotogalerie ist kein Kommentar angelegt - wenn er das nicht braucht, hat er doch sogar weniger Arbeit und muss es nicht zusätzlich einfügen, oder?
Ich denke schon, dass es weiter helfen wird. - Aber das kann ja eigentlich nur berlinstaff allein beatworten.

Meggie


----------



## c2uk (11. Mai 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> hier sind die Kommentare der Betrachter gemeint, d.h. es können von denjenigen, die die Bilder anschauen z.B. Bewertungen abgegeben werden.
> 
> ...



Nein, berlinstaffs Beispiel scheint absolut nicht zu passen. Erst will er ganz genau diese Galerie, dann ist ihm die Kommentarfunktion doch egal.

Es wäre mal sinnvoll von ihm zu erfahren, was er genau mit der Galerie erreichen möchte, was diese so alles können muss und wie diese so aussehen sollte (und auch wie gut er sich mit html, php und co so auskennt). Dann könnte ihm tausendmal mehr geholfen werden.

@Meggie
Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Du nur die Hälfte des Threads durchgelesen hast und auch nicht wirklich das Beispiel von berlinstaff angeschaut hast.


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ......... Ich bezweifle, dass man das so _einfach_ wie Du es Dir denkst mit der bei Photoshop bereitgestellten Webfotogalerie hinbekommt.......



Es ist wirklich nicht schwer, wenn HTML-Kenntnisse da sind. 
Wie hier in dem Fall sollte man schon wissen, wie so eine Navigationstabelle in HTML erstellt und verknüpft wird. Das ganze dann mit den entsprechenden "Token" wie es Adobe in der Hilfe wohl nennt, versehen und die Datenbank läuft sauber ab.
Glaub mir, ich denke das nicht nur, ich habe es schon 4x gemacht. 2-Vorlagen für mich, und 2 einfache für Freunde.

Meggie


----------



## c2uk (11. Mai 2005)

MeggieX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich nicht schwer, wenn HTML-Kenntnisse da sind.



Ich frag mich eigentlich immer noch was HTML mit PHP oder ASP zu tun hat?

Oder auch wie man die Bilder dann auch automatisch überhaupt in eine Datenbank (MySQL) eintragen kann, vielleicht gibst Du uns da mal ein Beispiel dazu.


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Meggie
> Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Du nur die Hälfte des Threads durchgelesen hast und auch nicht wirklich das Beispiel von berlinstaff angeschaut hast.



Böse Vorwürfe, die ich von mir weise!

Ich habe es unter der Rubrik „Photoshop“ so verstanden, dass er eine fertige Web-Fotogalerie in diesem gezeigten Stil sucht, die einfach nur noch in den entsprechenden Ordner von PS kopiert wird und mittels Automatisieren die Arbeit für ihn erledigt.
Immerhin steht das ganze unter Photoshop und er will mit automatisieren immer wieder neue Bilder auf so eine Vorlage projezieren, oder?

Also denke ich, PS kann eine Web-Galerie erstellen, mit ein wenig Änderungen auch fast genau so eine.
Eine bereits fertige dieser Art zum Download und einfache nur in den PS Ordner als „Plugin“ reinkopieren kenne ich nicht, und glaube auch nicht, dass es das gibt. Aber er kann sich mit einem Einmalaufwand selbst behelfen.

Was ist also unter der Rubrik Photoshop falsch an meiner Denkweise oder wo hab ich da nicht gelesen?

Meggie


----------



## Leola13 (11. Mai 2005)

Hai,

kein Streit jetzt. Friede im Forum.   

Wenn berlinstaff eine Galerie will, die nur optisch so aussieht wie die in seinem gezeigtem Beispiel, dann sind MeggieX Vorschläge schon eine gute Idee.

... aber wenn er etwas will wie in dem Beispiel, er spricht ja auch von PHP/mySQL, dann hilft im dein Ansatz nicht so richtig weiter und er hat im falschen Forum gefragt.

Auf gehts an die Wahrsagekugel, oder abwarten bis sich berlinstaff wieder meldet.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

Ok, 
dann nimm doch mal aus dem Ordner:
Programme/Adobe/Photoshop CS/Vorgaben/Web-Fotogalerie/Tabelle die Dateien SubPage.htm und IndexPage.hatm und öffne diese mit einem HTML-Editor.
Die Subpage.htm ist die Seite, mit den größeren Einzelbildern. 
*Alles, was du dort am Seitenlayot ( gemäß ganz normalen HTML-Kenntnissen) änderst, wird auf allen Einzelseiten erscheinen,* aber die Token von Adobe musst du als solche zuweisen, damit die Datenbank die entsprechenden Bilder aus deinem in PS gewählten Ordner einfügen kann.

z.B.
heißt eine Zeile:
_<TD><A href="%PREVIMAGE%"><IMG src="../images/previous.gif" vspace=2 hspace=1 border=0_

_IMG src="../images/previous.gif"_ = das Bild mit dem Pfeil aus dem Ordner Images. 
_<A href="%PREVIMAGE%">_ = ist der Befehl dafür, dass die Datenbank auch dazu das vorige Bild aus deinem Ordner findet.

Und genau diese Dinge müsstest du dann in eine erst noch mit HTML zu erstellende Tabelle oberhalb der Bilder an entsprechender Stelle – nämlich genau gemäß der gewünschten und verlinkten Wunschseite – ändern.

Und beim nächsten Aufruf dieser geänderten Foto-Galerie unter PS-Automatisieren erstellt dir PS alle deine Bilder mit genau dieser Wunschseite von allein.


Meggie


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Mai 2005)

@MeggieX: Endlich verstehe ich was gemeint ist. Sorry, da war ich echt auf dem falschen Dampfer. Das LAYOUT der Webgalerie als das LAYOUT der Webthumb-Funktion von Photoshop.

@berlinstaff: Die Lösung wäre sicher etwas schneller zustande gekommen, wenn Du ein wenig mehr geschrieben hättest was Du willst als ein, zwei magere Sätze. 
Nun hat Dich ja MeggieX zum Glück verstanden und eine schöne Anleitung gebracht  ;-)


----------



## MeggieX (11. Mai 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @MeggieX: Endlich verstehe ich was gemeint ist. Sorry, da war ich echt auf dem falschen Dampfer. Das LAYOUT der Webgalerie als das LAYOUT der Webthumb-Funktion von Photoshop.
> ......



...ähmmm....Ich hoffe, das die Frage so gemeint war.
Zumindest verstehe ich diese so. Und ich würde es so zu lösen versuchen.
Aufklären kann das nur berlinstaff selbst.
Aber ich glaub, den hab ich verscheucht.....ich nehm lieber reisaus....(zumindest für heute ;-))

Meggie


----------



## berlinstaff (12. Mai 2005)

Sorry das ich so undeutlich war...

Es ging mir bei dieser Galerie nur um das Layout das ich gut finde und das ich diese irgendwie selber auf meine Page bringen kann...

Sorry für die vielen stunden zeit die ich euch genommen habe  :suspekt:


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Mai 2005)

berlinstaff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry für die vielen stunden zeit die ich euch genommen habe  :suspekt:


Ja, Du Schuft Du


----------

